# Stylist jobs Dubai



## Taz (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Can any one help i moving to Dubai in April with my family and looking for a stylist job with over 14 years experience. Also does anybody know what the salay is like.
Thanks Taz


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

hair stylist???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> hair stylist???



It would help to have clarification. Could be a stylist for photo shoots etc. If that's the case the photographers/stylists that I know work on personal recommendations. Hard to get started without contacts.


----------

